# Pokemon Co-Master announced for smartphones



## BurningDesire (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn pokemon is really starting off the Nintendo phone revolution.


----------



## pre10c (Mar 10, 2016)

Wonder how long it takes before the game is available for download on certain websites


----------



## _v3 (Mar 10, 2016)

pre10c said:


> Wonder how long it takes before the game is available for download on certain websites


IIRC this game will be free, loaded with micro-transactions of course.


----------



## Arras (Mar 10, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Damn pokemon is really starting off the Nintendo phone revolution.


Isn't it just the Pokemon Company doing that? Pokemon Go was announced quite a while ago and there have been official Pokedex apps as well IIRC.


----------



## darcangel (Mar 10, 2016)

Great a freemium P2W pokemon game...


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 10, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 10, 2016)

WatchGintama said:


> It looks like chess/xiangqi/shogi almost.


no idea what xiangqi is, but it certainly doesnt look like chess or shogi.
tbh, it looks much more like checkers.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 10, 2016)

**cough** testing the market before releasing a full blown Pokemon on mobile **cough* *cough**


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 10, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> **cough** testing the market before releasing a full blown Pokemon on mobile **cough* *cough**


Pokemon is like Halo for nintendo. If they release it on a smartphone then why the fuck do I still own a 3DS?
...
Nintendo can't be _that_ stupid.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am starting to wonder if the NX is actually the Nintendo Xell. Nintendo Xell a next gen handheld and smartphone hybrid!


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great more crappy "so-called" games that I can play on my mobile, instead of playing them on my Wii U!!! 

I know Nintendo is a little behind the times, but surely they have learnt from other companies like EA ...on not what to do ...right??

Well this looks like some virtual Pokemon amiibo battle card type game to me??
I'm guessing you get to choose from 3 Pokemon to battle with, if you want more Pokemon ...you gonna need to pay for each one!!!


----------



## ars25 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cough Cough looks like the pokemon tfg game cough cough


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 10, 2016)

This seems cool


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> This seems cool


Eh, looking more forward to the Digimon Smartphone games.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 10, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> you probably should change that post for people who don't have the context of what just happened.


I already did


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 10, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Eh, looking more forward to the Digimon Smartphone games.


Na, I like Pokemon better.


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 10, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Na, I like Pokemon better.


Digimon is life.
fite me


----------



## Pippin666 (Mar 11, 2016)

pre10c said:


> Wonder how long it takes before the game is available for download on certain websites


STFU, that quote could be made for anything digital.

Pip'


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 11, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Pokemon is like Halo for nintendo. If they release it on a smartphone then why the fuck do I still own a 3DS?
> ...
> Nintendo can't be _that_ stupid.


I recon they are.


----------



## pre10c (Mar 11, 2016)

Pippin666 said:


> STFU, that quote could be made for anything digital.
> 
> Pip'


How Nice of you to talk like that keyboardwarrior


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 11, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> no idea what xiangqi is, but it certainly doesnt look like chess or shogi.
> tbh, it looks much more like checkers.



wait not checkers, i meant nine man morris


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 12, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Pokemon is like Halo for nintendo. If they release it on a smartphone then why the fuck do I still own a 3DS?
> ...
> Nintendo can't be _that_ stupid.



Precisely.

But who cares about selling Nintendo's 3DS when you could sell Pokemon to 1000x the audience? Possibly making hundreds of times more sales and profits than what selling 3DS's alone could ever accomplish?

Handheld platforms have had their time clocked since the invention of smartphones and tablets. As much as none of us like that idea.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 12, 2016)

_v3 said:


> IIRC this game will be free, loaded with micro-transactions of course.


But only in Japan.


----------



## _v3 (Mar 12, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> But only in Japan.


It's not like you won't be able to download it. If it's free you can get it from many app sites.


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 12, 2016)

On android there is no "only in Japan"


----------



## SuperSVGA (Mar 13, 2016)

_v3 said:


> It's not like you won't be able to download it. If it's free you can get it from many app sites.





pre10c said:


> Wonder how long it takes before the game is available for download on certain websites


----------



## _v3 (Mar 13, 2016)

As I said, it's free, you can even get it directly via the google play store by spoofing your phone with apps.evozi.com


----------



## EntermateStar (Mar 14, 2016)

bruh...is this what i think it is? like that pokemon trading figure game that had at toys r us? bruh i need this if thats what it is. that was awesome.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 20, 2016)

That trailer gives literally no info whatsoever other than there's figurines, and it's on smartphone. What is this, a Mega Man Battle Network clone?


----------



## Kurt91 (Mar 21, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> That trailer gives literally no info whatsoever other than there's figurines, and it's on smartphone. What is this, a Mega Man Battle Network clone?



That actually sounds fantastic, I love Battle Network. I'd kill for a Pokemon/Battle Network game.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

Why do I see a naked hairy butt with a fish in it while browsing Temp with Tapatalk?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 26, 2016)

lytro said:


> Why do I see a naked hairy butt with a fish in it while browsing Temp with Tapatalk?





Wut.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 26, 2016)

yay another freemium pokemon game /s.


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wut.


The Preview of this thread, when browsing this subforum on Tapatalk showes me this delicate scene..


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 26, 2016)

lytro said:


> The Preview of this thread, when browsing this subforum on Tapatalk showes me this delicate scene..


Some nasty retard went around and posted that picture on a bunch of threads. He was banned and the posts were deleted, but Tapatalk is still able to cache them as thread thumbnails. It'll go away in a few days.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 26, 2016)

inb4 uses amiibo


----------



## lytro (Mar 26, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Some nasty retard went around and posted that picture on a bunch of threads. He was banned and the posts were deleted, but Tapatalk is still able to cache them as thread thumbnails. It'll go away in a few days.


Ah. Thank you very much for clarification.


----------

